# My Cat in Washing Machine



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

Loki's newest trick...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Loki's newest trick...



LOL! I'll bet it's right after you've run the dryer, right? My Russian Blue always curled up on the hot, clean laundry and refused to budge. I ended up on many an occasion wearing a white-and-grey hair-shirt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

It's weird, he never did that before.  I had just got done washing a small down comforter in the washer, that we use to cover the dog when we go camping...it may have been due to the smell of the feathers.  I've almost sent him a private invitation to curl up in my warm laundry basket from the dryer, but he never was interested.  I love Russian Blues, mine being that color was a big plus! :cat:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm just wondering if that might be an option for getting Belle washed.  :rofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2013)

Cats hide in the darnest places! ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. 

I "lost"  my kitty for about 24 hours last week.  I had gone into the garage to put something away, and closed everything up because a storm was coming.  .. 
That night, no kitty coming for her dinner.  .. in the morning no kitty for her breakfast time.  .. Dogs were perplexed too because all three had a routine together in the morning.  Finally later in the day  I opened the garage and there she was wandering around, locked in the garage. .. well, at least she missed out on a heavy thunderstorm.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I'm just wondering if that might be an option for getting Belle washed.  :rofl:



*HA!  For us cat lovers who have tried (not succeeded, just tried) to wash a cat, it may be our ONLY choice.  LOL  But my friend began washing her new kitten at 6 wks and she did it daily for awhile to get her used to it.  Now, 10 years later there is nary a complaint at bath time.  When my friend calls her with a towel in her hand, kitty jumps right into her big bath bucket -- all in what they get used to.  I was never remotely that lucky, but I never put forth that much effort.

That's a super cute picture, Seabreeze, and Loki is a very beautiful kitty.  I'm sure she's spoiled rotten and brings you lots of joy.
*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Cats hide in the darnest places! ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I can only imagine what you went through with her missing. So glad you found her!  

When I was married, I lost the beautiful diamond ring that had belonged to my husband's grandmother.  It was an expensive ring that I cherished.  We searched intensely for over a week and I was just about to call my homeowner's insurance (not sure if they would've paid nearly what it was worth,) but my oldest daughter found the ring on the floor of the linen closet underneath some cleaning rags.  I'm sure our Persian, Hailey, had batted it there from the window sill where I always put my rings to do dishes.  Nothing lightweight is ever safe around the lil buggers if they decide they want to play with it.  As you can imagine, what a relief!
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Loki, Loki, Loki --- one of these days Mom will be in a hurry to get a load of laundry done, things will get unceremoniously dumped on you and you will go for a spin that exceeds your wildest cat imagination:help:
> 
> My white cat loves to get in the dryer.  The first two times he jumped in there while I was pulling stuff out of the washer and I almost didn't see him.  Now I check every time, before I shut the door:turnaround:



Lol, TWHRider...mom's never in that much of a hurry.   My hubby says I'm obsessed over the cat, always wondering where he is and if he's okay, especially when he goes out for an hour or two.



Boo's Mom said:


> Cats hide in the darnest places! ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do hide out pretty well!   I let my cat into the garage everyday, and he usually just goes on bug patrol, or lounges in the box of used newspapers.  We were looking for him one day and couldn't find him.  Suddenly the canoe we have hanging from the rafters started moving a bit, sure enough that little $hit was up in the canoe, posted a pic.



Katybug said:


> *
> That's a super cute picture, Seabreeze, and Loki is a very beautiful kitty.  I'm sure she's spoiled rotten and brings you lots of joy.
> *



Thanks Katybug, *he* is spoiled by me, but he's a very good boy and brings both of us, including the dog, a lot of joy every day. :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 28, 2013)




----------

